# TCD IS GONE!!!!!!!



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

NOT GOOD! 
LOTS of high school memories gone.
Just saw it on abc 13.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Where did you get that info Greg?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

the dike is not actually gone. it is very damaged, but it is _*not*_ gone. if you just saw a report on channel 13 reporting that it was gone, that report was done when the water was still over the dike road and rocks.

i was out there this morning and the water has returned to normal levels, and the dike is still there. however, it will be a long, long time before it is usable again.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

abc 13 news


----------



## KneeDeep&Sink'N (Jun 12, 2004)

Channel 13 just showed video. They said it is completely gone and did appear that way in the video.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/2008-09-12-ike-video_N.htm


----------



## CSKIFF17 (Jul 9, 2006)

Just saw the same thing.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

i wonder why they waited so long to show it?
MC, i believe you are 100% correct, now that i look at the video again, i see the rocks.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

gregr1971 said:


> i wonder why they waited so long to show it?
> MC, i believe you are 100% correct, now that i look at the video again, i see the rocks.


i don't know when that report was done or why they waited so long to air it, greg, but the dike is still there. all structures that were standing are definately gone, though. they have the dike barricaded at the top of the levee so you can't get down there, but anita's is gone, curl's is gone, and the gazebo on the right where we've had a few 2cool gatherings is also completely gone. only the foundation or a few of the pilings remain.

i will go out and get a few photos tomorrow and post up.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

wow!, better be careful next time some one goes for a wade, nails, hooks, glass etc, all over the sea floor!


----------



## XtremeAngler (Jun 17, 2007)

At least there will be a new road. The old one had so many potholes it was ridiculous


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

_*"i will go out and get a few photos tomorrow and post up." *_

Would you, please?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

sandollr said:


> _*"i will go out and get a few photos tomorrow and post up." *_
> 
> Would you, please?


yes, i will. i'll even see if i can walk down there a little ways without getting arrested. :smile: i don't recall seeing any "no trespassing" signs this morning, just the concrete barricades blocking cars entering.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

*"i'll even see if i can walk down there a little ways without getting arrested." *

That's gonna be a chore. But it will be appreciated.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

gregr1971 said:


> wow!, better be careful next time some one goes for a wade, nails, hooks, glass etc, all over the sea floor!


Definitely not going to wade for a long while.... Sorry Coastal bend guys... we are going to be fishing down your way for a while!


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

I saw that on channel 13 last night too and was totally blown away that I hadn't heard about it before. Hoping just high water covering the rocks.

Did Boyd's survive since it was on the very front end of the dike?


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

XtremeAngler said:


> At least there will be a new road. The old one had so many potholes it was ridiculous


yeah right! no way will they rebuild that road, just going to add more asphalt to bigger holes


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Bubbaette said:


> Did Boyd's survive since it was on the very front end of the dike?


all of the structures on the west side of the levee survived. shorty's is pretty badly damaged, but boyd's looks like it hardly suffered a scratch. the snow cone stand and the little bait camp closest to bay street survived, too, as did anchor park.

no building structures on the east side of the levee survived, though. they are all gone.

i have been clearing and cutting tree limbs and hauling off rubbish all day, but i took a few photos of the dike early this morning. i will try to post some photos tonight, but i'm not on my own puter. i still don't have power at my house.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

the texas city dike lives:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

but, anita's is gone:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

gazebo? only the slab remains:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

shorty's? damaged, but not gone:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

boyd's? relatively unscathed:


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Good pictures, mc! Thanks!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

WOW, that's surreal to see Anita's gone.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for the report and pics Bruce. I'm looking forward to having another beer with you at Short's once they patch things up.


----------



## Treat6238 (Feb 11, 2008)

At least boyds is fine that is all that matters


----------



## AsianAngler (May 26, 2004)

Treat6238 said:


> At least boyds is fine that is all that matters


i recall unlike boyd's, anita's always opened late at night with those live baits...

im guessing tcd pier was destroyed too?


----------



## DPG (Aug 13, 2005)

Wow, I was just buying bait at Anita's last Thursday.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

How about Curls bait shop?


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Curls... gone also..


----------



## CT750 (Jun 10, 2006)

Here's a few more pics, befor and after the water receded.


----------



## CT750 (Jun 10, 2006)

Sorry, having trouble with pics


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

here's a couple before the storm of the dike road as it started flooding and anita's. i think i took these friday morning, but this whole past week has been a big blur, so i'm not sure. it could have been late last thursday.

in the first photo, you can see where the gazebo was on the far right.


----------



## tagen (May 29, 2008)

NOAA images of the TCD

http://ngs.woc.noaa.gov/storms/ike/geo-C25983920.jpg

http://ngs.woc.noaa.gov/storms/ike/geo-C25983906.jpg

Full index here - http://ngs.woc.noaa.gov/ike/IKE0000.HTM

Click inside the squares then on the next image do the same.

You can click in the box to zoom then scroll


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Gonna miss that Poboy and beer at Anita's after a hard day of grinding.


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

the ole **** needs some work but its there


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

at least the welcome sign is still there. and i will be there


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

and they even spell "dike" right on the welcome sign.


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

From the photos, it looks like Grand Cay faired pretty well.


----------

